# Das war 2015



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2015)

Hi postet hier eure Top Filme,Serien,Künstler,Spiele das was euch 2015 gefallen hat.

Ich fange mal an: 




Das war 2015 von FunkyCop999

Video Games
01 Rise of Tomb Raider
02 Batman Arkham Knight
03 Assassins Creed Syndicate
04 Uncharted - The Nathan Drake Collection 
05 Until Dawn
06 Just Cause 3
07 Mortal Kombat X
08 Halo 5
09 Rocket League 
10 The Order 1886

Musik 
01 Kamelot - Haven
02 Beyond The Black - Songs of Love and Death
03 Nightwish - Endless Forms Most Beautiful 
04 Leaves Eyes - King of Kings
05 Phantasma - The Deviant Hearts
06 Bullet for my Valentine - Venom
07 Selena Gomez - Revival
08 Lena - Crystal Sky
09 Exilia - Purity
10 BabyMetal - Live at Budokan

Serien 
01 Marvels Agents of SHIELD (Beste Superhelden Serie, die in diesem Jahr ausgestrahlt wurde, so ein Krasser Scheiss was am Ende von Staffel 2 abgeht darum mein Favoriet in diesm Jahr.)
02 Daredevil
03 The Flash
04 Gotham
05 Jessica Jones
06 Sense 8
07 Game of Thrones 
08 Wayward Pines
09 Scream 
10 Arrow

Künstler/in of the Year
01 Taylor Swift (Kein Künstler hatte so viele Ausverkaufte Arenen, so viele Photoshoots und Magazine Covers und ist trotzdem bodenständig geblieben, darum ist Taylor Swift mein Künstler/in of the Year)
02 Kristen Stewart 
03 Selena Gomez
04 Chloe Grace Moretz
05 Emma Watson
06 Jennifer Lawrence


Filme
01 Star Wars Episode 7 (Meiner Meinung nach bester Star Wars Film aller Zeiten, darum leicht besser als Mad Max)
02 Mad Max Fury Road
03 The Imitation Game
04 Avengers 2
05 Mission Impossible 5
06 James Bond Spectre
07 Baymax 
08 Jurassic World 
09 Die Bestimmung Insurgent
10 Maze Runner die auserwählten in der Brandwüste


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2016)

Musik-Alben:
1. Amorphis - Under the Red Cloud
2. Black Space Riders - Refugeeum
3. The Common Linnets - II
4. Kadavar - Berlin
5. Killing Joke - Pylon
6. Paradise Lost - The Plague Within
7. The Coors - White Light
8. Glasperlenspiel - Tag X
9. Die Krupps - Metal Machine Music
10. Fear Factory - Genexus

Konzerte:
Katzenjammer - CDs so lala, aber live der Hammer
The Common Linnets - Alle 4 Konzerte top 
Opeth - Wuppertal Historische Stadthalle, mal was anderes in so einem luxuriösen Ambiente
Nightwish - Viel besser als erwartet
Within Temptation
The Majority Says
Die Krupps - zum ersten Mal seit 20 Jahren gesehen, haben mich weggehauen
Roxette - Lanxess Arena Köln, auch früher immer verpasst, auch SEHR viel besser als erwartet, können richtig rocken

Filme & Serien:
Mission Impossible 5
The Loft
Dracula Untold
Cinderella
Kung Fury
Overspel
Orange is the New Black
Shameless
Awkward
Danger 5
Der Lehrer

Newcomerinnen:
Eliza Bennett
Kimberley Crossman
Greer Grammer
Danika Yarosh
Rebecca Ferguson

Künstlerin des Jahres:
Mal wieder Ilse DeLange - Sie ist in Holland ein Riesenstar und trotzdem so natürlich, freundlich und bodenständig, ist sich für Nichts zu schade. Kann man nur bewundern.


----------

